# Not sure if correct forum 🤞 advice re printers/scanner please



## Claire Hitchen (Jan 9, 2019)

Hi, I’m an artist who’s just starting out after finishing college. I’m after advice. I currently paint original commission pieces but I am interested in purchasing a decent a3 size printer to allow me to reproduce my work. Ideally I would like good quality, yet affordable - does anyone know of anything suitable? Any help and advice would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I don't know the answer but Google is your friend. I found a bunch of them to choose from.


----------

